# SHA -  SHAPE Australia Corporation



## System (21 December 2021)

SHAPE Australia Holdings Pty Ltd (SHAPE Australia Holdings) and its subsidiaries (SHAPE Australia, SHAPE Qld and Experience Better) is a specialist building contractor and construction manager, focused on commercial fit-out and refurbishments, with select capabilities in new build.

SHAPE has successfully delivered projects for a broad range of customers, across both public and private sectors, and diversified end markets. SHAPE has developed trusted and long-standing relationships with a broad suite of blue chip clients including ASX 200, internationally listed and large multinational companies and
government bodies.

SHA listed on the ASX on the ASX on 17 December 2021.









						home-2021
					

SHAPE evolved from focusing on office fitouts and refurbishments to one the most successful stories in the Australian construction industry.



					shape.com.au


----------

